# GEN 2 Projector LED kit fitment



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

First off, I know the factory projectors are halogen projectors, so don't remind me. I am looking for beneficial information.... 


So who has successfully installed a LED kit and was able to use the factory dust cap? I'm not a fan of leaving them off.

I read places that people used Diode Dynamics Sl1 bulbs. But the wait is about 6-8 weeks. Has anyone used the Profile Peak from TRS?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I have searched exhaustively for a bulb to work just as you described, but regardless of LED manufacturer or model I could not. If a small ebough bulb does exist for the gen2, I can't find it. 
As you have most likely read in these threads, many have either modified their dust caps or removed them altogether. 
One solution I did find was a soft rubber dust cap on an unnamed auction and sales site. They come in various diameters and in multiple heights. Just search for re replacement headlight dust caps. They are very inexpensive and most certainly will do the job of the oem cap.
Happy hunting!


----------



## DaveNuge (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a kit in my car that fits inside the housing with the cap on...


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

DaveNuge said:


> I have a kit in my car that fits inside the housing with the cap on...


please share more info


----------



## DaveNuge (Sep 17, 2017)

http://lumenshid.com/ultra.html

Bought mine from a local dealer, pretty sure Lumens is based near Toronto. Cost me about $180 CAD, plug and play. Had them in since June, never had an issue.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

I really need to get on the ball with trying to mod the wife's, she's been driving without for a few weeks now. I believe if I could find a pvc end cap, I could holesaw a section out, and epoxy the end cap to it.. Hmm.. Saturday afternoon project perhaps 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

DaveNuge said:


> Lumens ULTRA LED Conversion Headlight Bulbs
> 
> Bought mine from a local dealer, pretty sure Lumens is based near Toronto. Cost me about $180 CAD, plug and play. Had them in since June, never had an issue.


hmmm interesting. I tried searching for them in the states and not luck. 



stepasyd said:


> I really need to get on the ball with trying to mod the wife's, she's been driving without for a few weeks now. I believe if I could find a pvc end cap, I could holesaw a section out, and epoxy the end cap to it.. Hmm.. Saturday afternoon project perhaps
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I have a feeling I will need to extend the dust caps


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Think I'm gonna go to Lowe's today after work and get myself some caps, I'll post a how to. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

I did. Used 2 types, the auxbeam f16(nice, but not too good) and hikari, those are great. Made a video about both types. https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

These fit fine without modifying the stock caps.

The light output was terrible. I went back to halogens for now.

Up close they were ok but had NOWHERE near the range that the stock bulbs did.


----------

